# Dzelži / Hardware >  Mans muzejs

## MaiklsBlack

Sveiki Visiem!
Es vācu  un restaurēju datoru dzelžus. Restaurēju tos muzejam.
Muzejā jau vairāk par simt datoru un daudz kas saistīts ar datoriem un to vēsture.

Kas jau ir: 
01. БК «Криста»
02. Электроника МС 0511
03. Электроника БК 0010-01
04. Olivetti M290 (286) 
05. Olivetti M300 (386)
06. Comodore PC 10 III 
07. Comodore 386SX-16
08. Comenius  PC734-BB
09. Gulip (286)
10. Gulipin (386)
11. Bull Micral 200
12. Bull Micral  Revenue (386)
13. Tulip Vision Line (486) 
14. Tulip Vision Line dt/100
15. IBM PC 30 (286) 
16. IBM PS/1 (486)
17. IBM PS/2 76i
18. IBM Personal System/2
19. IBM Aptiva
20. IBM Personal Computer 350-100X4
21. IBM Personal Computer 330-100DX4
22. IBM PS/Value Point 425 SX/D
23. IBM PS/Value Point 433 SX/S
24. IBM PS/Value Point 433 DX/S
25. IBM IntelliStation M Pro
26. Dell 486D/20
27. Dell OptiPlex GXMT 5133
28. Dell OptiPlex GX1
29. Dell OptiPlex Gs 
30. Dell OptiPlex GX1 500 MTbr+
31. Dell OptiPlex GX110
32. Compaq ProLine 4/25S
33. Compaq ProLine 4/33
34. Compaq Presario 660
35. Compaq Deskpro 2000
36. Compaq Deskpro  3563 V5
37. Compaq Deskpro  3564
38. Compaq Deskpro  286
39. Compaq Deskpro  386S
40. Compaq Deskpro  EN
41. Siemens PC-D/X
42. Siemens Nixdorf PCD-4H
43. Siemens Nixdorf  Pro C5 (SCSI HDD и SCSI CD)
44. Siemens Nixdorf  Pro M5 166 (SCSI HDD, SCSI CD, SCSI Tandberg Data)
45. Peacock (Pentium 90)
46. Peacock  Procida (Pentium Pro 180)
47. Tandem Computers (SGI)
48. Amstrad PC1640
49. AST Bravo EL 5166M
50. AST Bravo/286
51. AST Bravo/386SX
52. ES COM es340 v170/4
53. ES COM  486 DX
54. MAX PC Turbo
55. Hewlett Packard Vectra ES
56. Hewlett Packard Vectra ES/12
57. Hewlett Packard Vectra XM 5/133
58. Hewlett Packard Vectra VL 6/333
59. Hewlett Packard Vectra VA  6/200
60. Robotron EC 1834
61. Robotron 1715 M
62. Robotron 1715 M
63. ПЭВМ EС 1841
64. ПЭВМ EС 1841
65. ПЭВМ EС 1841
66. ПЭВМ „Micro-88”
67. ПЭВМ „Байт”
68. ПЭВМ „Агат”
69. ПЭВМ „Искра 1031”
70. ПЭВМ „Искра 1030-11”
71. ZX Spectrum  48/128K
72. ZX Spectrum  128DM
73. PCA  486SX-25
74. Panasonic JB 3001 (8 bit, 8” FDD)
75. Crystal Data Systems PC 286 WS-12
76. Xebec PC XT/AT
77. Ноотбук Macintosh - PowerBook 100
78. Ноотбук Macintosh - PowerBook 150
79. Ноотбук Macintosh - PowerBook 170
80. Ноотбук Leo Desig Note 45
81. Ноотбук ZEOS S99102-000
82. Ноотбук NoteStar NP-942
83. Ноотбук IBM ThinkPad 310 E
84. Ноотбук IBM ThinkPad 380D  (Type 2635)
85. Ноотбук Zenit Super-port 286e
86. Ноотбук Sharp 4600
87. Самтрест Радио РК-86
88. Самтрест ZX Spectrum Pentagon 128
89. Устройство информационно вычислительное (клон БК 0010)
90. Atari  2600
91. ICL ErgoPRO C4/33
92. SUN Ultra Enterprise 150
93. LIS PC 486DX2-S 66 MHz
94. LIS PC 486DX 40 MHz 
95. LIS PC Pentium-S 150 MHh
Labprāt pieņemtu dāvinājuma vecus datoru dzelžus kas ražoti  Krievija un citur pagājuša gadsimta:
Magic, Ассисеуте 128, Ленинград, Поиск, Квант-БК, Правец, Пълдин 601, Орион-128, Специалист, Агат, Spectrum un citus.
Vecas spēļu konsolijas un katridžus  tiem.
Principa visu kas saistīts ar datoriem un datoru vēsture.

Krievu kalkulatorus, mehāniskas kalkulatorus (tipa „Feliks”)
Muzejs atrodas Siguldā un piejams apskatei, interneta- http://www.pc-history.com
Ar cieņu
MaiklsBlack

----------


## ansius

varu tev piedāvāt PentiumPro 200MHz procesoru (u.c. intel) un vēl šādas tādas lietiņas (šis tas uz ISA slotiem, SIMM atmiņas, AT barošanas bloki, veci IDE cietie diski), tik pašam tad jādodas pakaļ (Ogre, netālu no Rīgas)

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Электроника БК 0011

----------


## Vikings

Hm. Interesanti viennozīmīgi. Varu piedāvāt muzejam strīmeri ar vairākām 120MB kasetēm.

----------


## Texx

Forši! Būtu labi, ja mājas lapai būtu vairākas valodas gribētos, lai ir arī latviski un angliski. Būtu vairāk apmeklētāju. Man mājaš varētu būt nestrādājoša "beka"un ZX spectrum. Ja ir jēga no tādiem varu atdot.

----------


## MaiklsBlack

To Vikings, Texx

Paldies! Labprāt paņemšu.
Ka to visu noorganizēt, mans mail: maikls_bms@apollo.lv
Bet par valodu, man tur hosting par brīvu, sait man ari par brīvu sataisīja viens čel no viena saita. Pats es to ne protu. Un tā ka es esmu pensionārs, man tas daudz nozīmīgi.

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Nezinu, kāpēc es nevaru labot savus topikus.
Aicinu apmeklēt muzeju dabā Siguldā.

----------


## malacis

Mmmm, pirmais kompis tavā sarakstā ir arī mans pirmais kompis. Un pirmo kompi laikam atceras tik pat spilgti, kā pirmo reizi darot TO...  ::  
Par tēmu - lai Tev veicas ar muzeju, pie izdevības aplūkošu.

----------


## malacis

Aizmirsu pajautāt - ir arī darbojošamies eksemplāri?

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Apmēram 70-80% darba kartība.

Электроника БК 0011

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Macintosh Power PC G3  (Model: M3979)








Paldies Gunaram

http://nick-name.ru/sertificates/576385/

----------


## MaiklsBlack

NEC MultiSpeed EL










NEC Multispeed EL - NEC 16 bit, 9.554 MHz V30 CPU (a reverse engineered Intel 8086), 
640K RAM, dual 720K 3.5 inch floppy drives, a backlight monochrome LCD display 


Atnaca no Maskavas, paldies  Lev Ver-sky

http://nick-name.ru/sertificates/576385/

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Power Macintosh  G3  (Model: M4405)







Paldies Gunaram (gomez)

http://nick-name.ru/sertificates/576385/

----------


## MaiklsBlack

PDA (КПК)  HP Jornada 720







No Maskavas. Paldies Jevgeņijam (Forter)

http://nick-name.ru/sertificates/576385/

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Laserdisc Player    «Pioneer CLD-2850»   NTSC / PAL  












Paldies Ernestam (NaatanKein)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pioneer CLD-2850 NTSC / PAL Laserdisc Player

LaserDisc (LD) — первый коммерческий оптический носитель данных, предназначавшийся, прежде всего, для домашнего просмотра кинофильмов. Однако, несмотря на технологическое 
превосходство над VHS и Betamax, Laserdisc не имел существенного успеха на мировом рынке: в основном был распространён в США и Японии, в Европе к нему отнеслись прохладно, 
в России лазердиски имели небольшое распространение, в основном за счёт коллекционеров — любителей видео. Технологии, отработанные в этом формате, затем были использованы 
в CD и DVD.

В отличие от Video CD, DVD и Blu-ray дисков, LaserDisc содержит аналоговое видео в композитном представлении и звуковое сопровождение в аналоговой и/или в цифровой форме. 
Стандартный лазердиск для домашнего использования имеет диаметр 30 см (11,81 дюймов) и склеен из двух односторонних покрытых пластиком алюминиевых дисков. Информация о 
сигнале хранится в миллиардах микроскопических углублений (питах), выгравированных в алюминиевом слое под поверхностью. Поверхностный акриловый слой (1,1 мм) защищает их 
от пыли и отпечатков пальцев. Для чтения данных с диска применяется маломощный лазерный луч, который через зеркально-оптическую систему создает тонкий пучок света 
(диаметром 1 мкм) на поверхности диска и, отражаясь, попадают на фото датчик и, далее, передаётся как закодированный аудио/видео сигнал высокой плотности для последующего воспроизведения.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Лазердиск



http://nick-name.ru/sertificates/576385/

----------


## MaiklsBlack

*Šodien 17-01-2014.g. ziņas 20.40  Pirmā Baltijas kanāla var apskatīt nelielu sižetu par manu muzeju.*

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Šeit ir adrese ko pārradīja 17-01-2014. g. 1 Baltijas kanāla par manu  muzeju. Ja kāds vel vēlējas noskatīt. Filmēja vairāk, ka 2 stundas,  sižets 3 minūtes, un, ka parasti ne bez kļūdām.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs7ydrGUoo4

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Power Macintosh PC  (Model: M5433)







Paldies Gunaram (gomez)

http://nick-name.ru/sertificates/576385/

----------


## bajaars

ai tieši nesen izmetu veselu kaudzi ar vecajiem krāmiem. būtu zinājis, varētu kādam atdot, ja vajag..

----------


## MaiklsBlack

> ai tieši nesen izmetu veselu kaudzi ar vecajiem krāmiem. būtu zinājis, varētu kādam atdot, ja vajag..


 
Nu es jau vairāk gadus publicēju savas fotogrāfijas  un ļoti žēl ka zūd vecas lietas.

Baltik Russian







Paldies Nikolajam no Krievijas

Baltik Russian – Spectrum savietojams personālais dators, 1980.g. pagājuša gadsimta

----------


## MaiklsBlack

HDD  Magnetic Peripherals INC          (ICL  ME29  FD44)





















Спасибо Марису
Paldies Mārim

Nu jau pavisam „loti maziņš” 14" cietais disks no Magnetic Peripherals INC  priekš ICL.
Svars šim diskam 56,7.kg, ietilpība 50 MB. Izmēri: 76х46х25 cm.

Совсем "миниатюрный" хард от Magnetic Peripherals INC  для компьютера фирмы ICL. Вес этого диска под 56.7 кг. Объём около 50 МБ.
Габариты диска - 76х46х25 см, пластины стандартные для таких дисков 14" (35.56 см), толщина 1.5 мм

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Vel jauns „monstrs”  no  MPI, Ietilpība  80 MB, svars 65. kg..  

НЖМД  Magnetic Peripherals INC          (ICL  ME29  ED45)

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Diska gabarīti  - 76х41х28 см

Paldies Mārim

----------


## MaiklsBlack

3.5 "  SanDisk SD35B-20  IDE   20MB









Paldies Maksimam (Maxipes)
Спасибо Максиму (Maxipes)

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Notebook   "Sony"  VAIO  Model: PCG 717













Paldies Maksimam (Maxipes)
Спасибо Максиму (Maxipes)

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Organizer Texas Instruments PocketMate 140

















Date of introduction: 	 1998 	
Display technology: 	 LCD 
Display size: 	 12 char + 2*12 digits 
Size: 	 3.5" x 5.3" x 0.5",  88 x 134 x 13 mm3 	  	 
Weight: 	 3.5 ounces, 98 grams 	
Serial No: 	 0153791
Batteries: 	 2*CR2025 	
Date of manufacture: 	 mth 10 year 1999
Integrated circuits: 	 single-chip CPU, RAM: 32k Byte
Memories: 	 34kB RAM 


Paldies (noname)

----------


## MaiklsBlack

HP Vectra VL6/400  Series:8 DT Pentium II 400 MHz 64 MB SD RAM





























Paldies Renāram
Спасибо Ренару

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Vel viens vēsturisks eksemplārs   no IBM 1996.g.
Paldies Ainai




IBM Personal Computer 365 6589-13U Pentium Pro 200MHz 




























System Summary
Processor Pentium Pro
Processor Speed 200 MHz
Dual Processor Not Installed
Math Coprocessor Internal
System Memory 640 KB
Extended Memory 31 MB
Video Controller S3 Incorporated, Trio64V+
Cache Size 256 KB
Cache State Enabled
Shadow RAM 384 KB
System ROM F000h - FFFFh
Memory Type Non-parity
Diskette Drive A: 1.44 MB, 3.5"
Diskette Drive B: Not Installed
Hard Disk Drive 0 1624 MB
CD-ROM Drive 2 Installed
Mouse Installed

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Spēļu dators Hitex HT-8000  8 bit





























Paldies Ilmāram

----------


## JDat

Ooo! Bērnība.

Vai var palūgt uztaisīt pēdējo bildi (PCB) pilnīgāku Tā lai var redzēt visas mikroshēmas un savienojumus.

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Printers "Robotron CM 6329.01 M"



Paldies Kasparam


Matricu printeris 1990 izlaiduma gada, kas izgatavots VDR , А4 formāta. Drukas ātrums ir 200 zīmes sekundē.
Interfeiss: Centronics/ISPR/RS232
Simbolu skaitlis rindā: 80
Papīra formāts: А4
Adatu daudzums:9
Drukas tehnoloģija: matricu druka
Valsts-ražotājs: VDR
Ports: 25pin
Informācija par printeri: https://fido7.ru.hardw.narkive.com/L...n-cm-6329-02-m

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Kino projektors “Радуга-2”





Paldies Kasparam


Ražošanas gads :.1988. Cena bija 555 rubļi.
Ražotājs: rupnica “Kinap”, Kijeva, Ukraina


https://www.pchistory.lv/kino-projektors-raduga-2.html

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Jaunā paaudze par to nezina


«ЛЭТИ 60М» slaidu projektors ir paredzēts 35 mm uzņemtu diafilmu lentu projicēšanai uz ekrāna.








Paldies Kasparam


Visas 60.–80. gadu pieaugušo paaudzes atceras sava bērnībā ļoti siltas atmiņas par skatītām pasakas no diafilmam,
un par pašu skatīšanās procedūru, kad filma tiek ar roku ritināta uz priekšu un uz baltas sienas, gan uz īsta ekrāna
viens pēc otra parādās attēls un mamma vai tētis lasa tekstu ...


Es, lai automatizētu filmu lentu rādīšanas procesu kaut kur 70. gadu sākumā, tika uzbūvēts no improvizētiem līdzekļiem un salūzuša rūpnīcas kodoskopa
kaut kas līdzīgs. Ar slēdža un vadu pults palīdzību bija iespējams mainīt filmas lentes kustības virzienu.

----------


## MaiklsBlack

"LaserDisc" (LD) - datu nesējs optiskajos diskos


Šie ir vēl 3 diski kā dāvana man klat pie 8 esošiem video diskiem atskaņotājam “Pioner CLD-2850”.








Paldies Karlim








“LaserDisc” (LD) ir datu nesējs uz optiskajiem diskiem. Tehnoloģiju 1958. gadā izstrādāja Deivids Pols Gregs, un tā tika patentēta un 1969. gadā. 
LD attīstības sākumā to sauca par “Atspoguļojošu optisko video diskotēku” vai Disco-Vision. 70. gados Philips un MCA apvienojas, lai izveidotu 
lāzera diskus, pirmais komerciālais modelis tika izlaists 1978. gadā. Šis formāts bija izplatīts nopietnu entuziastu vidū, tas nodrošināja daudzas 
DVD funkcijas un gadiem ilgi pirms tā laika.


https://www.pchistory.lv/laserdisc-l...os-diskos.html

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Laiks skrien un jāsāk strādāt tālāk.

 1.TexasInstruments TravelMate 5000


https://www.pchistory.lv/wp-content/...lMate-5000.jpg



Paldies versatie no boot.ritakafija.lv

2.Ierīce automobiļu aizsardzībai ПОС 2

https://www.pchistory.lv/wp-content/...oroz_POS-2.jpg

Paldies Agrim

3.Pirmais PSRS testeris

https://www.pchistory.lv/wp-content/...ester_Tt-1.jpg


Vairāk ka parasti portālā

----------


## MaiklsBlack

Automobiļu ātruma mērītais „FARA”  60-70. g.   Made in USSR


https://ru.pc-history.com/izmeritel-...e-in-ussr.html


Pirmais ātruma mērītais , kas tika izmantots USSR, bija «Фара» skaitītājs. 60. gados. satiksmes policijas patruļas automašīnas bija 
aprīkotas ar tām. Paredzēts "izmērīt atsevišķu transportlīdzekļu ātrumu un iepriekš noteikto vērtību, kas iepriekš iestatīta", ierīce tika izveidota
Aizsardzības augi. Veicot klasisko padomju dizainu, viņš atgādināja apjomīgu Luplaza «Фара», kuru satiksmes policisti kristīja par “podus”.


«Фара» darbības princips tika balstīts uz Doplera efektu: ierīce nosūtīja signālu pret to automašīnai, kas pārvietojas uz to, un pēc tam to aizveda.
Pārkāpuma fiksācijas gadījumā tika ieslēgts gaismas indikators. Pirmā padomju ierīce tika uzstādīta uz īpašas skaņošanas dakšas, kas bija daļa no
«Фара»: testone svārstības atbilda noteiktam ātrumam. Inspektors varēja iestatīt ātruma slieksni vienā no trim darba diapazoniem.


«Фара» fiksēja ātrumu diapazonā no 20 līdz 120 km/h, ļaujot kļūdu nepārsniegt 2,5 km/h. Ierīce bija gatava darbam 10 minūtes pēc
Ietver un 8 stundas reģistrēja transportlīdzekļu ātrumu. Tomēr «Фара» nesaņēma plaši: tas darbojās tikai kopā ar automašīnu, uz kuras tā tika uzstādīta.

----------

